
NVIDIA Reportedly Cancels SHIELD Tablet K1 Successor - kyse
http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/29844/nvidia-reportedly-cancels-shield-tablet-k1-successor/
======
soulbadguy
First intel, now nvidia is shifting focus away from mobile devices ?

~~~
mtgx
I think it's been obvious for about a year and a half that Nvidia is moving
away from mobile and towards the auto market.

